# Share alternative music (Punk, Post-punk, Shoegaze, Indie etc.)



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 21, 2017)

I wonder if there are anyone who stands in awe when listening to this genre? I do. Especially music from mid 70's to the early 80's.

The new interesting sounds and simple, yet captiviting guitar riffs. And the lyrics are genius.

I am very fond of Joy Division and The Smiths in particular. Joy Division has got an eerie darkness to it, haunting synths, monotonous drum riffs, distorted guitars and a bass that pierces your ears. Take the lyrical genius that is Ian Curtis into the equation and you end up with something new and exciting.

Here are the lyrics from one of my favourite songs by Joy Division. It's from their second and final album, released posthumously in 1980.
_
Joy Division (Closer) - The Eternal
_
[video=youtube;zcKGqgwLzjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcKGqgwLzjA[/video]_

Procession moves on, the shouting is over,
Praise to the glory of loved ones now gone.
Talking aloud as they sit round their tables,
Scattering flowers washed down by the rain.
Stood by the gate at the foot of the garden,
Watching them pass like clouds in the sky,
Try to cry out in the heat of the moment,
Possessed by a fury that burns from inside.

Cry like a child, though these years make me older,
With children my time is so wastefully spent,
A burden to keep, though their inner communion,
Accept like a curse an unlucky deal.
Played by the gate at the foot of the garden,
My view stretches out from the fence to the wall,
No words could explain, no actions determine,
Just watching the trees and the leaves as they fall.
_


----------



## sas (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry to confess that what I remember fondly about the 70s was disco. Loved dancing to it, too. Donna Summers, a fav.  smiles. sas


----------



## escorial (Mar 25, 2017)

in the 80's you had a mix of music styles happening..punks,teds,mods,heavy metal...etc..you could walk down the street an tell what type of music someone listened to by how they dressed...so cool


----------



## escorial (Mar 25, 2017)

my fav band of that era i finally got to see in London last year...

[video=youtube_share;7XXpQFyP7RA]https://youtu.be/7XXpQFyP7RA[/video]

reggae and punk were bedfellows.....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 26, 2017)

I like it! Here's a band that fused both funk and punk into one, the result is extraordinary.

[video=youtube;ReSbezi9kW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReSbezi9kW4[/video]


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

funk and punk how could they not cross over but funk would not be my choice of style at tall....how would you describe that fusion..one finds it hard to describe funk as a music genre but both together.....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 26, 2017)

When I think of funk is it's mainly the bass.. That funky bass, you know? It's got this swing to it. And it sounds great. 

[video=youtube;byCqOvRMOvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byCqOvRMOvo[/video]

This bassline too, it's got that lil funk. And the clean cut guitar.


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

that's so much better..lead sounds like Joe Strummer and lead guitar a kind of Buzzcocks riff...yeah i  could listened to them...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2017)

Bad brains... They were a punk/reggae
1st Chili Peppers album (no AirPlay)..was funk/punk , produced by George Clinton ( parliament funk)sounds real good full blast. That guitarist died.


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

Kevin said:


> Bad brains... They were a punk/reggae
> 1st Chili Peppers album (no AirPlay)..was funk/punk , produced by George Chlinton ( parliament funk)sounds real good full blast. That guitarist died.



punk is not dead....put them safety pins back in an pogo around the kitchen................


----------



## aj47 (Mar 26, 2017)

Punk is *so* not-dead that I hear it on my local "classic rock" station.  Maybe the word should be "undead".  

Anyway, we have a new as of the first-of-the-year format on one station that calls itself The Spot that is basically stuff-I-like and I can live with that.  It says it's "the music you grew up with" but it lies.  I grew up with 70's country.


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Punk is *so* not-dead that I hear it on my local "classic rock" station.  Maybe the word should be "undead".
> 
> Anyway, we have a new as of the first-of-the-year format on one station that calls itself The Spot that is basically stuff-I-like and I can live with that.  It says it's "the music you grew up with" but it lies.  I grew up with 70's country.



when visiting the zoo once.. a man was being helped into an ambulance and his clothes where ripped to shreds but i overheard one of the zoo keepers ask him what was he trying to do and he said..i'll never go lion dancing again....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 27, 2017)

[video=youtube;qdOHPjMzY8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdOHPjMzY8s[/video]

The melodies of Johnny Marr and Morrissey's gift as a lyricist. The Smiths, ladies and gents.


----------



## escorial (Mar 27, 2017)

the music scene in Manchester from the 80's to 90's was so vibrant..from smiths to oasis....and still is...the best music for me comes from working class background because it brings an edge a style you can't copy...gritty northern music rocks


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 27, 2017)

"I decree today that life is simply taking and not giving, England is mine. It owes me a living. Ask me why and I'll spit in your eye, ask me why and I'll spit in your eye."

- Still ill by The Smiths.

And I absolutely agree, there is some magic there that makes the music ever so sincere, just giving the background.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 27, 2017)

For me, this album is the culmination of all that older punk, but with meaningful, intelligent lyrics to accompany the catchy riffs and refrains. Give it a listen. 

[video=youtube_share;3P31jnXcuhg]https://youtu.be/3P31jnXcuhg[/video]


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 27, 2017)

I will check it out right away.

Please check this one out: [video=youtube;z4jRk9JQ1wQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4jRk9JQ1wQ[/video]

It was made in tribute to Ian Curtis of Joy Division, who committed suicide at the age of 23 on the day the band was scheduled to go on their very first US tour. It has got one of the most haunted guitar playing imo.


----------



## escorial (Mar 28, 2017)

Sad story and the way the other band members reinvented themselves and moved on was amazing... Don't think any of them went to his funeral though..


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 28, 2017)

They didn't go to his wake, but they did go to his funeral. Joy Division is rather underground, although it is arguably one of the most influential bands to the alternative rock scene.


----------



## loueleven (May 5, 2017)

Modern Lovers' Jonathan Richman wrote some really great, smart lyrics. Great poet— check out Pablo Picasso and Hospital.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunkyBarista (Jun 1, 2017)

Newest Sun Araw album here. It's quite a trippy listen, although a lot more structured than his other albums. I don't really know what genre to call his stuff.
[video=youtube;ymJg-_0kqv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymJg-_0kqv4&amp;t=2326s[/video]


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Jun 1, 2017)

Lots of shoegaze elements in there. Perhaps too much for my taste, but it's certainly different.

[video=youtube;1FFIFsK1duw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FFIFsK1duw[/video]


----------



## PunkyBarista (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'd say his stuff is more psychedelic than shoegaze. It's certainly not for anyone (some might even find his stuff boring), but I've been a fan of his for quite some time.

Very dreamlike. It's surprising considering their first album has one of the most nightmarish songs to date. This is like a complete 180 from Frankie Teardrop, if it's even fair to compare the two.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, obviously psychedelic too. But shoegaze often is. I was listening to the guitars for the most part, looots of pedals there. Anyway, if you like Sun Araw I think you'll like Durutti Column. It's obvious Sun Araw's inspired by them.



[video=youtube;Kc7Hny8uLr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc7Hny8uLr0[/video]


----------



## KenTR (Aug 25, 2019)

All hail Swell Maps!

[video=youtube;3hj5_9xQ9Pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hj5_9xQ9Pw&amp;t=39s[/video]


----------



## KenTR (Aug 29, 2019)

[video=youtube;JHoTLZ8xVgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHoTLZ8xVgQ[/video]


----------



## Princesisto (Sep 12, 2019)

I _think_ this is the same genre you're talking about: 
I was always a Republica fan 

[video=youtube;xRtFnxwmM3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRtFnxwmM3M [/video]

I couldn't find a video with the lyrics. Saffron enunciates rather clearly but for her working-class London accent (even though raised in Nigeria, Singapore and China).

But if you need lyrics, here they are: https://genius.com/Republica-drop-dead-gorgeous-lyrics


----------



## KenTR (Sep 17, 2019)

[video=youtube;T4BlLskdYtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4BlLskdYtg[/video]


----------

